
Chinese dominance of antibiotic supplies could put the U.S. at risk - prostoalex
https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/28/china-has-near-total-control-of-the-worlds-antibiotic-supply-is-america-at-risk-as-a-result/
======
classics2
There’s no story here just an advertisement to buy it.

